
New iPod Nanos Look Like Gorgeous Tiny iPhones - Charles__L
http://gizmodo.com/5942552/new-ipod-nanos-look-like-gorgeous-tiny-iphones
======
benologist
It's actually a shame that this _isn't_ a phone.

